# foreground small grass/sword plant id



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

bought this plant in a small clump a couple weeks ago at the lfs. No name. Has grown a bit taller since then and has spread a little. I think it might be some kind of micro sword, maybe lilaeopsis brasiliensis?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It does look like a _Lilaeopsis_ but it's difficult to say which one. How tall is it? It almost looks like it could be _mauritiana_ or _macloviana_. Is that a place that sells Tropica stuff?


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

It gets about 4 inches high. I'm not sure if they sell tropica there.


----------

